# 190g, 90g and 45g tanks



## Oliverrem (May 15, 2010)

The brown one is the 190g that has a 13.5" Pacu and 3 tsn x rtc that are between 10"-12.5" long. Would like to sell one of the catfish as they are going to be overloading my tank pretty soon! 1 sail fin pleco who is 14 or 15" long and a smaller one that is 9"
When me and bf got the tank he had to unscrew the plumbing underneath but it broke and knashed his eyebrow (his eyebrow was hanging!!) and he had to get 6 stitches. It was pretty gross lol. 

90g has a 10.5" Albino Oscar, and 1 Sail fin pleco thats 8" and anouther pleco (idk what he is) thats 7" Bought this basically Brand new almost! =) =)

45g has a Jewel cichlid thast 5" and random 2 pink tetras and 4 albino catfish as well as 2 pictus catfish 3".


----------



## Oliverrem (May 15, 2010)

2 first pics are 190g and last is 45g


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

how much for the 190 gallon


----------



## Oliverrem (May 15, 2010)

$250, I have the ad up now in the equipment section


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

is that a home made tank


----------

